# Seems Ynnari just got nerfbatted most brutally. And a flowchart from GW



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.warhammer-community.com/faqs/?orderby=post_modified&order=desc#items-warhammer-40000

I just heard of this from their updated faqs related to the Ynnari, in index xenos. 
Im seeing much despair among the Ynnariphiles over it. 
But from what ive heard about it, the Ynnari rules was just too crazy good and outshone the other factions, especially with their soup unit lists.

Strength from Death
Add the following paragraph:
‘
Matched Play: If you are playing a matched play game, a unit 
from your army cannot make a Soulburst action if a friendly 
unit has already made the same Soulburst action during your 
turn. In addition, units from your army cannot perform any 
Soulburst actions during your opponent’s turn.


And they posted a flowchart in the designer commentary on the page.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

That IS harsh. A nerf was necessary, but this outright places Strength from Death below the abilities it replaces. Given the soup list, that's probably necessary too, but they might have taken things too far. I'm guessing we'll still see soup lists, just bringing small Ynnari detachments instead of being mostly/all Ynnari.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The first part of it was a decent change I would say by itself. The restriction to only your turn action is harsh.


----------

